

The Turn (1993) - js2
http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/unbound/langew/turn.htm?single_page=true

======
lisper
Previously on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5154795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5154795)

~~~
function_seven
Ha, it must be Aviation Week again here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5157182)

------
stblack
Re-post here, true, but this is one of my favorite Atlantic articles. Has it
been 22-years already?

------
habitue
I appreciate that they archive their online articles with the original 1993
html.

